# Close-In Knife Fight



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

CASTAWAY LODGE APP - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Fly Fishing Scene*

Capt. Jeff Larson got the tap on the shoulder for another run at spot n stalk by airboat with Lex Hoechner and Michael Fertita. Jeff reported that the tide was bouncing back off lows and the fish were on the flats chasing shrimp. Shrimp flies were the go to today with both guests landing some solid Redfish with the long rods. There's sure to be some market shaping news coming in days or weeks in that arena as new alliances are being formed. We'll be approaching fly fishing like we do everything else, effectively and with the thrill, memories, and experience of our guests in mind.

Mike and Lex had a good day and enjoyed the opportunity pursuing their passion. Each managed some nice Redfish for the effort and with many hook-ups, successes, and hook-pulls along the way. They absolutley loved the ability of the airboat to deliver them into the coveted and inpenatrable vast shallows inaccessible by any other means.

Capt. Donnie Heath welcomed Kelly, her mom, and friend Laura in for a light tackle adventure working the shallow back lakes with light tackle. It was a memorable day of top waters and big blow-ups and fish pushing the upper edge of the slot.

*Airboat Spot N Stalk* - We'll be flying deep into the back country for ankle deep sight casting opportunities and our guests are just eating it up. This is more often a close-in knife fight than not with casts inside 30' and lumbering and cruising fish basking in the shallows. Big Trout and Redfish will be the target along with some saddle blankets.

*Technical Skiff* - We'll be using Micro Skiffs with guests desiring a feet dry approach poling the back country and taking shots where they present themselves. This offers an opportunity to improve your game getting guidance where needed from your guide to elevating that personal best or pushing the boundaries in weight class.

*Big Water* - When it comes to big water fly angling, we'll be developing spider platforms already in the making for our Cat boats for shots at Tarpon, Jacks, and Tripletail. We don't have to push it in a Technical Skiff, we've got a fleet of fast movers that will conquer anything in these environs.

*Charitable Opportunities*

We have accepted "Title Sponsor" roll in this years Sedrift Chamber of Commerce "Shrimpfest" event and Fishing Tournament taking place June 16th & 17th. The event is targeted toward local youth development and schools. We are also supporting a number of Tournaments including The Salty Dog & Mullet Invitational which both support deserving children.

We have also taken on "Emerald Level" sponsor positioning with a new group called Duckwaters that just launched this year. They are teaming with major corporations and partners like us to facilitate the introduction of youth and the handicapped to the world of waterfowl hunting.

Because of your support along with our great sponsors, we are happily in a place to help many in need. Thank you!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Captain Kris,
There is a guide section in this forum and this is not it. I don't want to be an A hole but your tactics of using an air-boat pretty much p*$$ off most fly fishermen (long rodder). I would go to the guide section and advertise there where you won't p*$$ off anybody because they are there looking for guides. Heck I will even recommend you to someone that wants to go deaf in an air-boat as they look for fish. Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i have to admit, i laughed when i saw this one:










seadriftflyfishing...with spinning rods.

hey spammer, you need to fire your marketing manager and get someone in there who has a clue.


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Got to love the shameless Fortita name drop. 

Beat it, Kook.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Fishsurfer said:


> Captain Kris,
> There is a guide section in this forum and this is not it. I don't want to be an A hole but your tactics of using an air-boat pretty much p*$$ off most fly fishermen (long rodder). I would go to the guide section and advertise there where you won't p*$$ off anybody because they are there looking for guides. Heck I will even recommend you to someone that wants to go deaf in an air-boat as they look for fish. Good luck with your endeavors.


We appreciate your recommendation and your referrals.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Ish said:


> i have to admit, i laughed when i saw this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We''re also offering light tackle options both wading and sight casting. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

hi capt kris, what kind of string and fishing pole would you recommend for fishINg for Red Drum in the SEA DRift bay? I have lots of green backsss


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Top_Dog said:


> hi capt kris, what kind of string and fishing pole would you recommend for fishINg for Red Drum in the SEA DRift bay? I have lots of green backsss


Don't really need any. Down here in Seadrift you can spit on the sidewalk and a fish will jump out of it.

Best


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> Don't really need any. Down here in Seadrift you can spit on the sidewalk and a fish will jump out of it.
> 
> Best


it's so easy in seadrift that you don't even need to hire a guide down there, huh?

at least you're being honest. i can respect that.


----------

